# Lift Angles for different movements



## arigita (Jan 29, 2009)

I've just bought a kind of chinese vibrograf and I am looking for the lift angles of my movements in order to check their accuracy. Do you have any idea of them for the following models:

ETA 2824-2 (52º?)
ETA 2836 (52º?)
ETA 2892A-2 (52º?)
ETA 2893 (52º?)
ETA Valjoux 7750 (50º?)
Lemania 1873
Poljot 3133
Seagull ST-19
Unitas 6497/98
Vostok 2416b
Seiko 7s26b
Seiko 6138
Miyota 8215

Many Thanks


----------



## daven (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,
I can't help you with the lift-angles, but I can tell you that they will not affect the 'accuracy' measurement. The lift-angle is used to calculate the amplitude of the balance, not the rate.
This thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=153314 tells more...
Regards
Dave


----------



## arigita (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info, that post is really revealing



daven said:


> Hi,
> I can't help you with the lift-angles, but I can tell you that they will not affect the 'accuracy' measurement. The lift-angle is used to calculate the amplitude of the balance, not the rate.
> This thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=153314 tells more...
> Regards
> Dave


----------



## Rama (Nov 25, 2008)

Lift angles for the ETA movements can be found on the ETA site. This is a link to a list compiled by another watchmaker who was generous enough to share it on another site. I have found it to be very helpful...

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=p5ow-lnTBjx8xkOJtA2AiZA

BTW - If you don't have the angle for a particular movement, you can determine it by eye. Start with the watch in an unwound state, and slowly hand wind it while watching the balance swing. When the balance amplitude is 180 degrees (quite easy to see in most cases) put the watch on your timing machine and adjust the lift angle setting until it reads 180.

Regards, Rama


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but this is relevant.



Rama said:


> Lift angles for the ETA movements can be found on the ETA site. This is a link to a list compiled by another watchmaker who was generous enough to share it on another site. I have found it to be very helpful...
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=p5ow-lnTBjx8xkOJtA2AiZA
> 
> ...


Such a shame that google docs link is dead, does anyone know of another link that works, or a site that shows the various lift angles?

Regarding the checking of a particular movements balance wheel from an unwound state is great. I found a video in another thread which details this very well..

Classic Watchmaking: How To Determine The Balance Lift Angle Of A Watch Movement - YouTube


----------



## ETime (Feb 26, 2013)

Check out this link. I can't vouch for the accuracy, but it includes a lot of movements.


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## jesse1 (Nov 11, 2009)

The doc that ETime provided ( thank you) is from a Portascap manual . I had a copy , it's a very good reference.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

The most comprehensive information I've seen is here: Under the Loupe/Calibres by Make - Alliance Horlogère

The 180 degree method works also...I put a visible mark on the balance (Sharpie)...makes it easier to see...then you can remove with TCE (One Dip).

If you're really going to test the accuracy of the machine, however, you need to use a known standard...so you should not only know the lift angle of your subject...but it should be a high grade, correctly serviced movement, for which you already know the arc of vibration (amplitude). Also note that power settings that yield 180 degrees can yield a lot of variation, especially if the movement is set up for a 300 or so AOV at normal to full power settings.

Regards, BG


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks BG, appreciated.!


----------



## tcho74 (Nov 16, 2014)

ETime said:


> Check out this link. I can't vouch for the accuracy, but it includes a lot of movements.


Hi,

I was also looking for a list of lift angle and I found a great list on LEPSI's website, it may help....

LEPSI | Lift angle


----------

